# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Help sex my new pixie!

## NicholasJeung

I recently got my second pixie frog, my first was a female and had died a year after i got her as a one inch froglet from the whole chytrid thing a few years back, and i was 12 and listened to everything i heard on youtube. So here is my new guy/gal, i was told it was a male at the store but want some opinions from some people who actually own these beautiful creatures!

----------


## Carlos

I'm a begineer like you, so please wait until one of the experienced keepers here (Eel Noob, Jimifrog, etc.) gives you their opinion.  Your frog appears a male to me due to size of head in relation to body.  How big is it now?

----------


## NicholasJeung

Thanks for filling me in on who's the more experienced keepers, and I hope you are right he's about 3.5 svl which I know I should wait till 4 inches but I figure mine as well get some options I will update in a few weeks to see if he's grown

----------


## Bruce

It's still too young to tell, but of I had to guess now I would say male.  That head looks pretty wide.  But like I said, a bit too young to tell for sure.

----------


## Eel Noob

From the first picture I'm going with female. At 3.5" if it was male it should have a more well define head when viewed from above.

Here's Bruce a few months back. Young males will have what I called a blocky triangular head.


But who knows some males are late developers so do post a few more pix if you can.

----------


## GRABibus

Honestly, difficult to sex it now. Too young according to me.
Take a look at its throad color, and if it goes more and more to yellow, then it's a male for sure.

----------


## NicholasJeung

hopefully your right and its a male here is another pic from abovie at a different angle if this may help you

----------


## GRABibus

Too young to conclude.

----------


## Eel Noob

> Honestly, difficult to sex it now. Too young according to me.
> Take a look at its throad color, and if it goes more and more to yellow, then it's a male for sure.


That's not reliable way to sex these frogs. Some males will have no colors on their underside and than I have seen females with more colors than most males.




> hopefully your right and its a male here is another pic from abovie at a different angle if this may help you


Sticking with female on this one.

----------


## Jimifrog

> From the first picture I'm going with female. At 3.5" if it was male it should have a more well define head when viewed from above.
> 
> Here's Bruce a few months back. Young males will have what I called a blocky triangular head.
> 
> 
> But who knows some males are late developers so do post a few more pix if you can.


I agree with Eel Noob.  For a 3.5 inch pixie, it looks like it's heading to more of the blobby female look than a male.

----------


## NicholasJeung

alright thanks for looking, lets see what she/he turns out to be in a month or so then ill update

----------


## GRABibus

> That's not reliable way to sex these frogs. Some males will have no colors on their underside and than I have seen females with more colors than most males.


Normally, yellow throads = male.






> Sticking with female on this one.


How do you recognize it ?

----------


## Carlos

> alright thanks for looking, lets see what she/he turns out to be in a month or so then ill update


Mine started croaking (sounds like loud burp) when it reached 4 in. so you might find out if male soon.  If female is not bad because most turn out males and you could sell or trade it if desired.

----------


## NicholasJeung

either way im glad i finally have one again even tho my last was a female i dont mind having another! Looks like i have an excuse to go get another one then!

----------


## Eel Noob

> Normally, yellow throads = male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you recognize it ?


Not reliable enough for me to use, especially when it comes to younger specimens. Like people use to say males will have the orange/red armpits but female have that as well.

Guess I was just lucky that my first two pyxies turns out to be male and female. So got the chance to see how both sexes develop.

Here they are.

----------


## NicholasJeung

those are some beautiful frogs, if mine is a female i want it to look just like yours!

----------


## GRABibus

> Not reliable enough for me to use, especially when it comes to younger specimens. Like people use to say males will have the orange/red armpits but female have that as well.
> 
> Guess I was just lucky that my first two pyxies turns out to be male and female. So got the chance to see how both sexes develop.
> 
> Here they are.


Really nice frogs.
Except size difference, there is no way here to recognise male from female...

Your female looks like a small male or the male a big female...

They have the same age ?

----------


## NicholasJeung

you can tell from the head size and the pudgy look of the female compared to the more fit looking male and the enormous head on him. But yeah when i first saw the pic it did look like two males, the female looks very nice and seems to be a more healthy one compared to some fat females i have seen

----------


## Eel Noob

> Really nice frogs.
> Except size difference, there is no way here to recognise male from female...
> 
> Your female looks like a small male or the male a big female...
> 
> They have the same age ?


Like I said earlier, colors are not a very reliable way to sex these frogs. Most accurate way for me is looking at their head, overall structure, and growth. Males are easily recognize by their large blocky head and overall larger size. And they will typical hit at least 6" within their first year while females stay around 4-5 1/2" their whole life.

Yes these two are the same age. I bought both at the same time and originally thinking the female was a male because she had more colors.

----------


## Eel Noob

> you can tell from the head size and the pudgy look of the female compared to the more fit looking male and the enormous head on him. But yeah when i first saw the pic it did look like two males, the female looks very nice and seems to be a more healthy one compared to some fat females i have seen


I don't have the pair anymore but I have always tried to to not over feed my frogs.

----------


## Sherry

Is the big one the male?

----------


## Eel Noob

> Is the big one the male?


Yes. With these frogs the males are bigger. It's usually the other way around for other species.

----------


## Sherry

Thanks! It looks like they are hard to tell apart!

----------

